# Imperial Auction



## PenWorks (Dec 23, 2006)

While most of you have been enjoying the start to your holiday, I have been humping it in the shop doing some prodution turning. I have a week long show at the Barrett-Jackson auto auction starting Jan 13th. So I started replacing my inventory from the Christmas rush. This came out of the shop in the last two days.

Thanks for looking  Have a favorite ?? Which one ?? 










* MERRY CHRISTMAS*


----------



## bnoles (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeeowsa!

Those are fabulous!  You sure do good work.

If I had to chose a favorite it would be 4th from the right.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 23, 2006)

You win Bob ! (I don't know what) [] that came from Ed4copies, the stuff he imported from England.
Not sure what it is called, some type of horn, I think.


----------



## Oahunative (Dec 23, 2006)

Above and Beyond Expectations .... I'm humbled.

What's the going rate for one of these?

Nice .... Very Nice.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br /> I have a week long show at the Barrett-Jackson auto auction starting Jan 13th.



Anthony, they're all fabulous!!! So, are you going to barter a Duesenberg for one of your pens? The pen may yield a higher value. Good luck at the show.

-Peter-[]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 23, 2006)

Actually Peter, this would be my first choice
http://www.barrett-jackson.com/carlist/cardetails.asp?In_AuctionID=221&In_LotNumber=1528
my second choice
http://www.barrett-jackson.com/carlist/cardetails.asp?In_AuctionID=221&In_LotNumber=928

I always wanted a Cameo P/U, almost bought one about 10 years ago, mint for 12K, I still regret it.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Actually Peter, this would be my first choice
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/carlist/cardetails.asp?In_AuctionID=221&In_LotNumber=1528
> my second choice
> ...



Anthony, sure is different than a Honda Element[]Thanks for sharing.
-Peter-


----------



## kenwc (Dec 23, 2006)

5th one from the left. When do I get it.?????


----------



## gerryr (Dec 23, 2006)

I like them all, do I get all of them?[][]


----------



## bnoles (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I like them all, do I get all of them?[][]



Sorry Gerry... 4th from right and 5th from left are already taken  [}][]


----------



## Tom McMillan (Dec 23, 2006)

Beautiful Anthony---what material are 4,and 10??  Love em all!!


----------



## Jim15 (Dec 23, 2006)

Anthony you do fabulous work, they are great.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Tom McMillan_
> <br />--what material are 4,and 10??



From the right, 4,9 & 10 are from Ed4copies. They are like a PR rod,
4 & 9 are white horn and 10 is briarwood resin. The phoney briarwood looks really good. (I never thought I would say that) [] #3 is CSU accetate & #5 is cumberland ebonite, all others are Tru Stone.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## clewless (Dec 23, 2006)

I remember those Pickups, but don't remember ever seeing one without rusted out headlights, dented bed and u shaped tailgate []

Oh, and I forgot the hole in the floorboard covered with cardboard to trap the unwary.


----------



## ashaw (Dec 23, 2006)

Anthony

AS usual very niece work.  Hope you amke a killing at the auction.  Will we see you on TV bidding for the cars.  Have a Merry Christmas.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by clewless_
> <br />I remember those Pickups, but don't remember ever seeing one without rusted out headlights, dented bed and u shaped tailgate []
> 
> Oh, and I forgot the hole in the floorboard covered with cardboard to trap the unwary.



Joe, sounds like you saw my 58 Apache pannel truck I drove to school []


----------



## Ligget (Dec 24, 2006)

Great work Anthony, my favourite is the green pen an the right. I love those old pick-ups too![]


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Dec 24, 2006)

Great yield from a days work! I like the 4th from the left and second from the right, but with these, everybody wins.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 24, 2006)

Who made them?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />Who made them?



Help  me out here Eagle........
If you are refering to the PR rods, I thnk Mazecraft
If you are refering to the pens, my elfs.
If it is something else, it went over my head.


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 24, 2006)

I was just busin yer chops Penchetta[]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 24, 2006)

> Who made them?



Thats funny right there. Beautiful stuff Anthony. Are you finding the Imperial is selling better or just a kit you prefer personally?


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ctEaglesc_
> <br />I was just busin yer chops Penchetta[]



I should have known []

 <b> MERYY   CHRISTMAS  </b>


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 24, 2006)

Scott, the Imperial sells better that the Lotus, but the Statesmen still out sells both of the put together 10 to 1


----------



## thetalbott4 (Dec 24, 2006)

> Scott, the Imperial sells better that the Lotus, but the Statesmen still out sells both of the put together 10 to 1



Same results here. I thought the jr emp would be a contender but it's not even close.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 24, 2006)

I would like to think CSU puts a little bit of research into their kit designs, vs just buying what someelse has designed and wants to sell them. But I never heard of them asking for any input from any pen makers. So the results are funny looking front sections and high end kits that don't sell all that well. I still think the Statesmen is the best kit & value. But that is JMO


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 24, 2006)

Great Looking Pens Anthony,

I wish you well at the sale-auction, but I know you don't need any luck, eh![]

I have similar experience, the Lotus does not sell well, the Imperial does sell but not as well as the Statesman.

Merry Christmas Anthony, my best to your family.[]

I'll be in Deer Valley twice in January, perhaps I can slip out on the Carefree Hwy and see you again.  Thanks for sharing your work with us.


----------



## reef12 (Dec 24, 2006)

Favorite one you say.

How about all of them.

Gosh those all are Beautiful.

Great job


----------



## NavyDiver (Dec 24, 2006)

All are fantastic.  I like the second one from the left [].


----------



## cueman (Dec 24, 2006)

Nice high ends! I have to say that it's between the two on the far right for me. []

MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 24, 2006)

Anthony,

It has already been said a bunch of times, but that is a beautiful bunch of pens!!

Buon Natale,


----------



## punkinn (Dec 24, 2006)

The far left one is my favorite.   Yumm!   Have fun at Barrett Jackson; pick me up a nice old Ferrari Dino coupe or an Aston DB4 or something while you're there, hmm?   []

Beautiful pens!!!
Nancy


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by punkinn_
> <br />The far left one is my favorite.   Yumm!   Have fun at Barrett Jackson; pick me up a nice old Ferrari Dino coupe or an Aston DB4 or something while you're there, hmm?   []
> 
> Beautiful pens!!!
> Nancy




Pretty fancy Tastes in Cars Nancy....I'm a Jag XK-120 kinda guy,,,,must be the aging thing...[]


----------



## johncrane (Dec 24, 2006)

3rd and 5th from the right Anthony  then again l like the lot! merry xmas mate.[]


----------



## csb333 (Dec 26, 2006)

They all look great. I like the one with the cap off best.


----------



## BigRob777 (Dec 27, 2006)

Anthony,
Wow, those are spectacular.  I like the two outside pens the best.  Where's the wood?[]
Merry Christmas,
Rob


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



So, Clearly, there are _three REAL BEAUTS!!  _and a bunch of other, well............ OK types!!

Nice job, Anthony!!![][]


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Ed, [] One of the okay types will not see the auction, went out the door today [] The malichite.

Tim, the going rate was $195.00 in a Roller. [] They go up from there.


----------



## Penmonkey (Dec 28, 2006)

My favorite is the leopard looking one.


----------

